# Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf



## Tom9 (22. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

um mit einer Posenmontage richtig weit (50m oder mehr) auswerfen zu können, habe ich mir eine vorbebleite 20g-Pose (12cm lang) besorgt. Damit aber nur noch die Posenantenne aus dem Wasser steht, musste ich noch etwas nachbleien, dazu habe ich ein kleines Laufblei verwendet. So sieht meine Montage aus:

Haken - 70cm Vorfach mono - Karabinerwirbel - Gummiperle - Laufblei - Pose - Stopperperle - Stopperknoten ...

Auch wenn ich die Pose etwas höher setze, also den Abstand zwischen Pose und Laufblei durch einen zweiten Stopperknoten um Posenlänge oder mehr vergrößere, wickelt sich das Vorfach immer samt Köder um die Pose.

Ich kenne nur die Regel, dass der Abstand Pose - Hauptbebleiung mindestens so groß sein muss wie die Pose lang ist. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass es an meinem recht langen Vorfach liegt. Gibt es da noch weitere Faustregeln?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## icke2001 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

ich glaube der Abstand von der Pose zum Karabiner muss grösser sein als das vorfach lang ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



> Ich kenne nur die Regel, dass der Abstand Pose - Hauptbebleiung mindestens so groß sein muss wie die Pose lang ist.


Das ist schon richtig - allerdings im Falle von unbebleiten Normalposen bzw. wenn die Bebleiung auf der Schnur/dem Vorfach schwerer ist als die an bzw. in der Pose direkt.

Bei vorbebleiten Modellen ist die Tüddelgefahr immer höher, da die Pose selbst sozusagen die Hauptbebleiung ist und immer vorne weg fliegt.

Insbesondere bei so schweren Kloppern wie in Deinem Fall mit 20 g. Wenn dann noch ein langes Vorfach dazukommt, steigt die Tüddelgefahr noch weiter.

Falls bauartbedingt möglich, entferne eine paar Gewichtsscheiben am Waggler (??) und bringe dafür mehr Blei auf der Schnur/dem Vorfach an.

Wie viel genau, kann man allerdings nicht pauschal sagen - das ist modellabhängig und muss ausprobiert werden.

Ebenfalls das dann angewendete Bebleiungsmuster.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Gibt es einen Grund für so ein langes Vorfach? Wenn ja, dann muss ein Teil des zusätzlichen Gewichtes auf das Vorfach und 
Du musst dafür sorgen, dass bevor die Montage eintaucht, das Vorfach gestreckt wird.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Richtig, die Wurftechnik spielt natürlich auch noch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle.


----------



## Tom9 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund für so ein langes Vorfach?



Nein nicht unbedingt, meinte halt es könne nicht schaden wenn der Abstand Haken - Karabiner mit darüberliegender Gummiperle und Durchlaufblei größer ist, damit es die Fische evtl. nicht stört. 

Wenn ich das Vorfach auf die Länge der Pose kürze müsste das Problem dann eigentlich behoben sein? Aber stört das die Fische nicht, wenn schon 12 cm nach dem haken der Karabiner und dem darüber liegenden Durchlaufblei kommt? #c 
Das Durchlaufblei könnte ich ja unten an die Pose kleben, dann wäre nur noch der Karabiner an der Stelle, was weniger Aufsehen erregen sollte |kopfkrat Was meint ihr, beißen dann die Fische noch oder ist das Vorfach dann schon zu kurz?

PS: Kann bei dem vorbebleiten Waggler keine Gewichtsscheiben abnehmen


----------



## Revilo62 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Wieviel Blei verträgt denn der Waggler?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Und warum überhaupt ein vorbebleiter Waggler? Und dann gleich so ein Trumm mit 20 g?

Wegen Distanz und/oder Starkwind und/oder Tiefwasser?

So ein Dings ist eigentlich eher was für Spezialanwendungen... und macht beim Einschlag auch vergleichsweise viel Lärm.

Wenn da was scheucht, dann bereits der Poseneinschlag (je nach Wassertiefe, natürlich).

Von daher: Angeltiefe/Wassertiefe? Erforderliche Wurfweite? Sonstige Bedingungen?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Ich würde mal den Karabiner weglassen und das Vorfach direkt an der Hauptschnur anknüpfen (Schlaufen).
Wenn du dich dann besser fühlst, reicht anstelle des Karabiners/Wirbel auch ein kleiner Wirbel!
Ebenso ist eine Vorfachlänge von 35-40cm vollkommen ausreichend.
Ein kleines Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach, ca. 15-20cm über dem Haken ist auch hilfreich um den Haken, wenigstens gefühlt, vorweg fliegen zu lassen.
Das einzelne Laufblei würde ich auch auf mehrere kleine Schrotbleie aufteilen und diese auf der Hauptschnur verteilen.
Und 50m und mehr, sind natürlich auch eine extreme Weite, ist das wirklich nötig?
Ich persönlich brauchte dann schon ein Fernglas, um überhaupt Bisse zu erkennen!
Wind, Welle und eventuell noch Gegenlicht, machen dies dann auch nicht einfacher.

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Ich würde für eine derartige Anwendung ebenfalls keinen vorbebleiten Waggler verwenden. 

 Bei einem 70 cm langem Vorfach haben die Fische auch ordentlich Zeit den Köder schön zu schlucken, bei Raubfisch manchmal erwünscht, bei allen anderen Fische aber nicht nötig.


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

50 m und mehr- äh ist die Posenantenne son halben Meter lang?
 Was sieht man da noch?


----------



## Andal (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

50 Wassermeter, gefühlt!? :m:m:m:m


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Andal schrieb:


> 50 Wassermeter, gefühlt!? :m:m:m:m


Fuffzig Anglermeter. Geworfen. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



angler1996 schrieb:


> 50 m und mehr- äh ist die Posenantenne son halben Meter lang?
> Was sieht man da noch?



Vorausgesetzt man weiß wie weit 50m auf dem Wasser weg sind. Beim Feedern lag ich immer gute 30% daneben beim Schätzen. Was oft als 50m durchgeht sind in Wahrheit 30.

Und yo, ich sehe auf 30 Metern auch nischt mehr von Pose. Hut ab, welch Adlerauge das Posenfischen auf Distanz betreibt und beherrscht, das ist die schwerste Disziplin des Angelns.


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man weiß wie weit 50m auf dem Wasser weg sind. Beim Feedern lag ich immer gute 30% daneben beim Schätzen. Was oft als 50m durchgeht sind in Wahrheit 30.
> 
> Und yo, ich sehe auf 30 Metern auch nischt mehr von Pose. Hut ab, welch Adlerauge das Posenfischen auf Distanz betreibt und beherrscht, das ist die schwerste Disziplin des Angelns.



 huhu|bla:


----------



## Zusser (22. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Posenangeln auf "50m" sehe ich auch als sehr grenzwertig oder besser gesagt sinnfrei. Wie schon gesagt, auf 30m siehst du deine Pose nicht mehr. Zumindest kannst du sie nicht dauerhaft beobachten.
Dazu kommt, dass du schon bei etwas Wind einen saggrischen Schnurbogen haben wirst, der den Anhieb fast unmöglicht macht. Wenn du allerdings auf Regenbogenforellen fischt, ist das vermutlich egal, die schlucken sowieso.

Dein Problem beim Auswerfen ist, dass du kein Blei auf dem Vorfach hast. Beim Auswurf fliegt das größte Gewicht voraus und das ist der Waggler und dein Laufblei. Das Vorfach rotiert während des Flugs um die Hauptschnur: Vertüddelung. Lass das Laufblei (wie schwer?) weg und setze stattdessen ein oder mehrere Klemmblei 15-20cm oberhalb des Hakens. Dann kürzt du noch das Vorfach auf 40cm und plötzlich klappt es auch mit dem Posenfischen.


----------



## Tom9 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten, 

- ich muss so weit kommen, weil bei unserem Gewässer die Forellen momentan so weit draußen und in den oberen Gewässerschichten sind, man sieht sie da draußen auch oft springen.

- das lange Vorfach ist m.E. schon nützlich, vor allem bei vorsichtigeren Fischen

- das Sicht-Problem habe ich mittels einer Fernglas-Brille gelöst :g 

https://www.myxl-shop.de/j-s-2-bril...MIjueTs_PQ2gIVyh0YCh06eQotEAQYAiABEgKMrvD_BwE

- den Schnurbogen verhindere ich, indem ich die Schnur unter Wasser bringe, nach dem Auswefen stecke ich die Rutenspitzen einen Meter weit ins Wasser und kurble ruckartig ein paar Meter ein

Und jetzt nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema: Kennt jemand von euch diese PVA-Tapes und hat schon damit gearbeitet? Theoretisch müsste ich doch damit man langes Vorfach so zusammenkleben, dass es beim Auswerfen nur so lang wie die Pose selber ist... Dann wäre das Problem gelöst und ich könnte die Pose beim Auswerfen weit unten lassen - sprich immer einen langen Wurfhebel nutzen - das wäre ja auch bei Grundmontagen hilfreich gegen Verhedderungen...


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Hi!
Oder man nimmt eine Pose mit Innenführung und lässt den Karabiner weg - da hat man die hälfte der Probleme erledigt.
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Abgefahren, so was kenne ich nur aus Endzeitfilmen a la Mad Max, oder Waterworld!
Und mit dem Teil guckst du wahrscheinlich auch nur einmal in die Sonne, dann wars das nämlich mit gucken?

https://www.myxl-shop.de/j-s-2-bril...MIjueTs_PQ2gIVyh0YCh06eQotEAQYAiABEgKMrvD_BwE

Was sich manche einfallen lassen, anstatt gleich nen Sbiro zu nehmen?

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

*Gelöscht, falscher Thread*


----------



## Forelle74 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Nimm die Pose , da verheddert nix.

https://www.hochseeangelverein.de/p...pen-auf-forellen-angelpose-forellenschwimmer/

Vorfächer sind bei mir selten unter einem Meter.
Kein blei nix aufs Vorfach.
Wenn die Schnur,Rolle ,und Rute passt kommste locker auf deine Wurfweiten.
Bienenmade als Köder.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Nimm die Pose , da verheddert nix.
> 
> https://www.hochseeangelverein.de/p...pen-auf-forellen-angelpose-forellenschwimmer/
> 
> ...



Genau diese Teile benutze ich für weite Würfe - das klappt einwandfrei..#h


----------



## Tom9 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Danke, aber so eine ähnliche benutze ich auch schon, ist auch eine Durchlaufpose - und trotzdem verheddert es sich immer mal wieder.

Aber was würdet ihr von so etwas halten, wenn ich damit mein Vorfach einfach kürzer zusammenbinde fürs Auswerfen. Das wäre ja auch super wenn man auf Grund mit Schwimmteig und 2m Vorfach fischt...:

https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-pro-carp-pva-band


----------



## Forelle74 (23. April 2018)

Tom9 schrieb:


> Danke, aber so eine ähnliche benutze ich auch schon, ist auch eine Durchlaufpose - und trotzdem verheddert es sich immer mal wieder.
> [/url]





Weil du Blei dran Hast.

Diese Pose funktioniert wie ein Spirolino.
Langes Vorfach und kurz vorm Eintauchen etwas strecken.
Diese Pose ist voll bebleit.

@rhinefisher : verheddert die bei dir.¿

Passiert mir „fast“ nie.
Außer ich stell mich doof an und werf in den Baum[emoji28]







Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom9 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Weil du Blei dran Hast.
> 
> Diese Pose funktioniert wie ein Spirolino.
> Langes Vorfach und kurz vorm Eintauchen etwas strecken.
> ...



Ok ja glaub ich dir, aber ich will eigentlich ein bisschen nachbleien, damit wirklich nur noch die Antenne rausguckt und die Fische möglichst keinen Widerstand spüren... Und ich will 100%ige Sicherheit gegen Verhedderungen, nichts ärgert mehr wie nach einer Stunde einzukurbeln und zu sehen, dass alles verwickelt ist....

Ich lasse meine Montage jetzt so und probier mal dieses PVA-Tape aus, damit binde ich mein Vorfach so kurz wie die Pose lang ist zusammen und nach dem Auswerfen löst sich das PVA auf und mein Vorfach kann in voller Länge und weitem Abstand zum zusätzlichen Durchlaufblei runterbaumeln...Außerdem habe ich dann einen größeren Wurfarm für die bebleite Pose zur Verfügung und kann vl. eine etwas leichtere Pose nehmen. Ich werde dann berichten ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Hi!
Das ist doch bloß Gefrickel - willst Du wirklich vor jedem Wurf die Schnur trocknen und wieder zusammenbinden?
Die von Forelle74 vogeschlagene Pose auf die Hauptschnur, Microwirbel und das Vorfach am besten Knoten und nicht mit Schlaufe einhängen.
Wenn Du deine Montage noch feiner austrarieren möchtest, setze das Blei direkt über den Wirbel.
Da verheddert normalerweise nix...#h


@Forelle74: Nöö - da verheddert sich wirklich ausgesprochen selten etwas - wie Du schon sagtest; da brauchts schon nen Baum...:q


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Hi!
Noch ein kleiner Tip: Bevor Du das Vorfach anbindest, schiebe einen Stopper aufs Vorfach und dann einen 5-10mm langen Silikonschlauch, knote das Vorfach an und schiebe den Schlauch mit dem Stopper bis über die untere Hälfte des Microwirbels. Der Schlauch muß natürlich den passenden Durchmesser haben.
Damit stabilisierst Du die untere Hälfte des Wirbels und das ganze Vorfach streckt sich besser.
Das mache ich allerdings nur dann, wenn ich ein Schrot auf dem Vorfach benötige - sonst ist das eigentlich nicht nötig und läuft bei mir unter "nutzlose Perfektion".
Petri#h


----------



## Mind (24. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Ich Angle regelmäßig mit der Pose auf Distanzen von 30-60 Metern auf Zander. 
Dabei habe ich 3 ganz wichtige Erfahrungen gesammelt.
1. Nicht mit vorbeilebten Posen fischen sondern Blei auf der schnur, am besten ein Laufblei und am besten auch nur eins.
2. Inline Posen, Posen mit Seitenführung oder auch schwimmende Spiros lassen sich verzerrungsfreier Werfen als Wagler. 
3. Stop den Wurf kurz vor Schluss ab. Hierbei streckt sich das Vorfach  und es vertüdelt sich bei mir eigentlich nur bei Starkem Wind. Ich fische mit 1-1,2 m Vorfächern

Ich fische mit 4-8gr Posen mit dem entsprechendem (+den kleinen Köfi von ca 10-15gr) und mit der richtigen Rute/Rolle auch nicht wirklich ein Problem auf 50-65 Meter zu kommen. Lässt sich auf Grund der Schifffahrts Bojen bei mir mit Googlemaps auch entsprechend messen.
Ich benutze schwere 3,6m Float Ruten mit 40gr und 50gr und 4000er Rollen mit 25er Mono.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



Mind schrieb:


> Ich Angle regelmäßig mit der Pose auf Distanzen von 30-60 Metern auf Zander.
> Dabei habe ich 3 ganz wichtige Erfahrungen gesammelt.
> 1. Nicht mit vorbeilebten Posen fischen sondern Blei auf der schnur, am besten ein Laufblei und am besten auch nur eins.
> 2. Inline Posen, Posen mit Seitenführung oder auch schwimmende Spiros lassen sich verzerrungsfreier Werfen als Wagler.
> ...




Hi!
Das klappt warscheinlich ganz gut, ist aber auch dem Gewicht des Köders geschuldet - ohne schweren Köder wirds schwieriger.
Petri#h


----------



## Mind (25. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das klappt warscheinlich ganz gut, ist aber auch dem Gewicht des Köders geschuldet - ohne schweren Köder wirds schwieriger.
> Petri#h



Das Blei fliegt ja Vorweg wen du stoppst sorgt die Fliegkraft/Trägheit dafür das selbst ein Blanker Haken nach vorne fliegt.

Die Technik wird ja auch beim Spirolinofischen mit Fliege oder mini Gummi auf Mefo mit 3 meter Vorfächern eingesetzt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das klappt warscheinlich ganz gut, ist aber auch dem Gewicht des Köders geschuldet - ohne schweren Köder wirds schwieriger.
> Petri#h


nicht unbedingt, gerade bei weiten würfen hat der köderfisch/fetzen ja einen größeren widerstand als das blei.
das blei fliegt meist immer voraus.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Hi!
Na ja - das abstoppen eine Selbsverständlichkeit ist, habe ich einfach mal vorrausgesetzt.
Das mit dem schweren Köder scheint mir deutlich einfacher, selbst wenn ein Köfi etwas Luftwiederstand hat, sieht das "Flugbild" ganz anders aus als mit ner Made.. .
Petri#h


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

Das verheddern der Montage beim Wurf wer kennt das nicht;+ ,bei Tag sieht man es ja noch aber bei Dunkelheit #d
 Den praktischen Sinn von vorgebleiten Wagglern sehe ich nur bei festgestellten , nicht bei laufenden Posen und schon gar nicht auf große Distanz .
 Schicke Posen findet man ganz schnell aber oftmals haben sie 
 auf Grund ihrer "Schminke " ein höheres Gewicht als ihre Tragkraft und fliegen so oftmals vorneweg wenn man da den Bremsmoment verpasst hängt die Montage über der Antenne .|gr:
 Baue mir daher meine Waggler selbst ,Schaumstoffkörper ,
 Holzstiel oben so dick das man einen dicken Trinkhalm aufkleben kann der bekommt unten noch ein Löchlein -
 mindert den Auftrieb den Körper nur dünn mit Acrylfarbe anpinseln . Beim weiteren Wurf ist er oft schon beim Stopperknoten angekommen bevor es ins Wasser fällt .
 Verhäddern ist nicht mehr drin .#6


----------



## Semmelmehl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Posenmontage verheddert sich beim Wurf*

schwierig, als Faustregel kann ich dir hier noch folgendes mitgeben:

zwischen den Schwerpunkten deiner Montage muss jeweils mehr Abstand liegen, als zwischen dem vorhergehenden und dem Ende deiner Montage.

Verwirrender Satz ... also andersrum: zwischen Haken und dem ersten Blei muss weniger Abstand sein, als zwischen dem ersten Blei und dem, was auch immer dann auf der Schnur als nächsts kommt (z.B. zweites Blei).
Zwischen dem, was dann als nächstes kommt (zweites Blei) und dem Haken, muss wieder weniger Abstand sein, als zwischen dem zweiten Blei und dem was dann kommt (i.d.R. die Pose).

Ich hoffe, es ist klar, was ich meine ... bei großen Distanzen musst du trotzdem noch an der Wurftechnik feilen, sonst hilft die beste Montage nix.


----------

